# If the techpriests fixed psykers, what if?



## GabrialSagan (Sep 20, 2009)

Hypothetically, say the explorator fleets found an STC that taught the tech priests how to build an augment that guaranteed that psykers would be immune from daemonic possession, a perfect defense against the predations of warpspawn. Assume that it is relatively cheap and easy to produce and that if proper steps were taken the Imperium could outfit every person born with psionic gifts with this augment. How would the High Lords react to such an announcement? With the astronomicon dependent on psyker sacrifices would the Imperial government want it to get out that psykers can be made safe and rounding them up for the blackships is unnecessary? Would the advent of this tech cause a split among the High Lords or would it be heralded as the dawn of a new age for mankind?


----------



## Lost&Damned (Mar 25, 2012)

the galaxy is full of psykers, willing and unwilling, the high-lords wouldn't stop harvesting them, it has after all always been their duty.
furthermore, other than the highlords of terra who knows about the black ships?i dont think it would change anything in regards to the attitudes of the high-lords, the astronomican still has to be powered somehow.


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

I don't think possession is a matter of a genetic defect but rather willpower and fearlessness.

Most of the time, those possessed are enticed by daemons, offered gifts and powers if they'd only let them in or etc. etc.

I think those who are immune simply have massive amounts of willpower, courage and confidence.


----------



## GabrialSagan (Sep 20, 2009)

Malus Darkblade said:


> I don't think possession is a matter of a genetic defect but rather willpower and fearlessness.
> 
> Most of the time, those possessed are enticed by daemons, offered gifts and powers if they'd only let them in or etc. etc.
> 
> I think those who are immune simply have massive amounts of willpower, courage and confidence.


Say for argument's sake that the augment muted daemonic whispers so people could not be tempted in the first place, or it made it so when a daemon touched the mind of a psyker the daemon was unmade, the function does not matter, what matters is that a person with said augment was as safe to the general public as a grey knight.


----------



## Over Two Meters Tall! (Nov 1, 2010)

Interesting thought, but if an STC had been around that could do such, I imagine the tech would have survived, through the Emperor at the least. I forget the Gaunts Ghost novel, but in it an STC fabrication unit actually becomes corrupted itself by the presence of Chaos on the planet for a long period of time prior to its discover... this suggest to me that Dark Age of Technology constructs are corruptable too.

On another note, why do you think the Astronomican would no longer require psykers for fuel, given an ability to avoid corruption? I was under the impression that it simply served as the psychic beacon for Navigators in the warp, and had nothing to do with matters of corruption?

Finally, it would serve as a wicked plot for a novel, where an STC is found with a device design guaranteeing psykers freedom from corruption, which is then propogated by the Mechanicum and Inquisition themselves, only to have Chaos pop the surprise that it's actually a gateway for daemonic possession after the number of active psykers increases by a 1,000-fold.


----------



## GabrialSagan (Sep 20, 2009)

Over Two Meters Tall! said:


> Interesting thought, but if an STC had been around that could do such, I imagine the tech would have survived, through the Emperor at the least. I forget the Gaunts Ghost novel, but in it an STC fabrication unit actually becomes corrupted itself by the presence of Chaos on the planet for a long period of time prior to its discover... this suggest to me that Dark Age of Technology constructs are corruptable too.


My understanding is that when techpriests find an STC what they usually mean is they find a print out of a design the STC-computer generated for people, the computer itself is corrupted or destroyed. For the sake of the scenario what the explorators find is a print out or data file.

As to why the design did not propagate...Perhaps it was the product of a single mad genius on a lone world, before the schematics of the augment could be propagated throughout the galaxy the Men of Iron or a xeno incursion exterminated the human population of the planet.


----------



## Lost&Damned (Mar 25, 2012)

look its pretty simple.
the astronomican needs psykers, hence psykers will be taken, grey knights are still necessary and so psykers will be taken.
the highlords answer to no one and almost no one knows of them anyway.
so,who would force them? no one
who would care? (psykers have had a very long history with the imperium, a sour one.)
are psykers still needed by the astronomican and the 666th chapter?yes.
theres you answer.


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

GabrialSagan said:


> Say for argument's sake that the augment muted daemonic whispers so people could not be tempted in the first place, or it made it so when a daemon touched the mind of a psyker the daemon was unmade, the function does not matter, what matters is that a person with said augment was as safe to the general public as a grey knight.


Meh, you can't dabble in the warp and use it's power without any consequences at all otherwise WH40K would not be grim and dark.

In any case, I don't think the High Lords would ban such technology. Despite the assumption that they'd do anything to remain in power, I doubt they'd be willing to trade off their seat of power for the end of the Chaos threat. 

Especially if the Astartes get wind of such technology, they would not remain idle and let it be banned into obscurity.


----------



## GabrialSagan (Sep 20, 2009)

Malus Darkblade said:


> Meh, you can't dabble in the warp and use it's power without any consequences at all otherwise WH40K would not be grim and dark.


Apparently Kaldor Draigo did not get that memo.


----------



## Lost&Damned (Mar 25, 2012)

one supreme grandmaster of the grey knights...wow he sure is indicative of the imperium as a whole.


----------



## Over Two Meters Tall! (Nov 1, 2010)

I wonder what the implications of a personal or small vehicle level Geller Field devices would be. Having just gone through First Heretic, 



The individual capsules that incubate the primarchs, while on Terra, each have a Geller Field around them that makes sure Chaos can't intrude during their gestation. This would suggest to me that there is tech out there allowing for micro-Geller Fields to be generated within areas amenable to human habitation 


I don't know what specific benefit this would provide a psyker, but if you're being attacked by chaos, wouldn't a Gellar Field at least disrupt the entity?


----------



## GabrialSagan (Sep 20, 2009)

Lost&Damned said:


> one supreme grandmaster of the grey knights...wow he sure is indicative of the imperium as a whole.


He kind of is after a fashion. He is an example of the macrocosmic trend in the 40k mythos towards an excessive number of ubermensch who overpower enemies that should easily kill them. 

But this is off topic.

The reason that I started my first post with the word "hypothetically" is because nothing like what I am asking people to contemplate would ever occur in the 40k mythos. Waving away threat that psykers pose on humanity at large would gut the lore of one of its greatest plot hooks, the double edged sword of psykers and their role in the Imperium as the greatest threat and hope for mankind at the same time is a huge part of what makes 40k the grimdark setting that it is, any canonical change to this would just be atrocious.

That said. 

What I am curious about is how would the arch-conservative Imperial power structure react to the news that they have the technology to neutralize the single greatest threat mankind faces from within? How would the adeptus telapathica respond to the news? Do you think that psykers would be happy with their status as second class citizens knowing that the reasons that people used to be afraid of them are now irrelevant?


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

Your making the assumption that this tech would become public knowledge. If the powers to be decide otherwise they would not hesitate to wipe out whole planets to keep it secret.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

GabrialSagan said:


> Apparently Kaldor Draigo did not get that memo.


Draigo is a man who is trapped in what essentially amounts to hell fighting against a threat he has no hope of ever defeating, and any progress he does make against them is hollow as it will not be lasting. He is trapped in the warp surrounded by what he hates most and has no hope of every perminantly escaping. The only thing he can look forward to is madness and eventual corruption. His situation is about as shitty as it can be.


----------



## GabrialSagan (Sep 20, 2009)

gen.ahab said:


> Draigo is a man who is trapped in what essentially amounts to hell fighting against a threat he has no hope of ever defeating.


Apparently he didn't get that memo either. Because he keeps defeating them. 

But again, this is off point.


----------



## GabrialSagan (Sep 20, 2009)

scscofield said:


> Your making the assumption that this tech would become public knowledge. If the powers to be decide otherwise they would not hesitate to wipe out whole planets to keep it secret.


What loyal servant of the Emperor would destroy a tool that would all but end daemonic incursions into reality?


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

What does loyalty to the Emp have to do with it. This device won't end incursions, it would just lessen them.


----------



## GabrialSagan (Sep 20, 2009)

scscofield said:


> What does loyalty to the Emp have to do with it.


Was that a question? If it was the answer is everything.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

Your making the assumption that the elite controlling forces of the Imperium are noble and good believers. Many of them are not and would not allow the balance of power to shift even if it helped humans in general.


Edit: I did not say they would destroy it. I said it would stay secret. Something like that could be a powerful tool of control.


----------



## GabrialSagan (Sep 20, 2009)

scscofield said:


> Your making the assumption that the elite controlling forces of the Imperium are noble and good believers. Many of them are not and would not allow the balance of power to shift even if it helped humans in general.
> 
> 
> Edit: I did not say they would destroy it. I said it would stay secret. Something like that could be a powerful tool of control.


You are putting words in my mouth. No one in 40k is "good" not even the weeboo space commies who make a habit of sterilizing the rebellious gue'vasa populations. 

But if word got out among the tech-priests, the inquisition, the adeptus telapathica and various other organizations that wield amazing clout in the Imperium, some of them would try to get these augs to as many psykers as possible. I take it that you believe that the majority of power players in the Imperium would try to keep these augs out of general circulation because it would threaten their control of things. That is probably true, but human beings always have disagreements on things, and in the Imperium disagreements have a way of turning into firefights and occasionally holy crusades.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

Thing is psykers are the boogieman of 40k. No matter how safe this makes them there is the issue of centuries of cultural hate, fear, and superstition tied to them. On the flip side of this would be the very real fear of what these 'safe' psykers would do without having to be careful. So no I do not think the powers to be would ever let this be a mass produced cure.


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

A Psyker which cannot be possessed is like an Engine which cannot overheat. Engines are based on the principle of heat. Likewise a Psyker's powers are based on the Warp. Daemons ARE the Warp, come to life in an intelligent form. As long as there are Psykers there will be the Warp and as long as there is the Warp there will be Daemons, and hence possession.


----------



## GabrialSagan (Sep 20, 2009)

Arcane said:


> A Psyker which cannot be possessed is like an Engine which cannot overheat. Engines are based on the principle of heat. Likewise a Psyker's powers are based on the Warp. Daemons ARE the Warp, come to life in an intelligent form. As long as there are Psykers there will be the Warp and as long as there is the Warp there will be Daemons, and hence possession.


Except when someone invents an augment that prevents possession. The was way that illuminati can't be possessed, of sensei can't be possessed, or grey knights, or battle brothers of the exorcist chapter or eldar warlocks and farseers or any of the other canonical examples of psykers that can't be possessed.


----------



## Loki1416 (Apr 20, 2010)

The GK can not be possessed because of their faith and training. They have trained long and hard to shield their soul. It's not something that is implanted in them to stop posession but instead is their own training of mind/body/soul to resist the Daemon. Knowing that, I'm sure that's why the others you mentioned cant be taken over (however, I dont know much about those others so I cant say for sure).


----------



## GabrialSagan (Sep 20, 2009)

Loki1416 said:


> The GK can not be possessed because of their faith and training. They have trained long and hard to shield their soul. It's not something that is implanted in them to stop posession but instead is their own training of mind/body/soul to resist the Daemon. Knowing that, I'm sure that's why the others you mentioned cant be taken over (however, I dont know much about those others so I cant say for sure).


Eldar are protected by charms and talismans that they carry (technology). Sensei are naturally immune by virtue of the holy genes. The Illuminati and the Exorcists are protected because they have already been possessed once and have had the daemonic presence removed, which immunizes them from further possession, it is an autonomic reaction.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

GabrialSagan said:


> Apparently he didn't get that memo either. Because he keeps defeating them.
> 
> But again, this is off point.


No he didn't. 

As far as the "what if" goes, Imperium facerolls their keyboard and wins the game. That, or it doesn't matter and they are all still killed off by the nids..... or the orks.... or the chaos marines...... or the necrons. Oh, maybe someone would invent another deus ex machina machine and solves another seemingly unsolvable problem. What if the Imperium invented a tyranid repellent and fired it into space stopping the nid threat dead in it's tracks?


----------



## Loki1416 (Apr 20, 2010)

Are not the Eldar protected because their soul is in a soul stone? That way if they die that stone gets placed into the Infinity Pool instead of going into the warp where Slaanesh is constantly on the hunt for them (their souls)? 
I dont think a charm/talisman would be considered technology. People hang a cross in their house to "bring in the holy spirit" or hang a horse shoe above the door for luck. That's not technology, that's belief or faith.


----------



## Nightside (Jan 8, 2012)

Well,maybe if it was a device that surrounded the user in a blank field(as in the psychic null the blanks have around them).But i am pretty sure that would also render all the psykers ineffective.

Then again,if every psyker had a null field,then dealing with Chaos would be a lot easier.Or maybe the field will kill them,not 100% sure.

Long story short,psykers can't be fixed,because they are not broken.


----------



## Loki1416 (Apr 20, 2010)

I think the null field would affect the user as well. It creates a zone of "blankness" that nothing psychic can get into or out of. It even affects Daemons, embodiments of the warp, if they are in close proximity of it. So I cant really see a Psyker turning on a null field and then using powers.


----------



## GabrialSagan (Sep 20, 2009)

gen.ahab said:


> No he didn't.


If that is the case, how was Draigo killed?


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

GabrialSagan said:


> If that is the case, how was Draigo killed?


His ego attained critical mass and became a black hole, past whose event horizon Draigo can never again emerge.


----------



## cheeto (Apr 1, 2011)

Malus Darkblade said:


> I don't think possession is a matter of a genetic defect but rather willpower and fearlessness.
> 
> Most of the time, those possessed are enticed by daemons, offered gifts and powers if they'd only let them in or etc. etc.
> 
> I think those who are immune simply have massive amounts of willpower, courage and confidence.



This...

Possession, I believe, more often comes down to choice. Traitor General anyone?


----------



## Loki1416 (Apr 20, 2010)

Draigo is not dead. He was dragged into the warp while killing a Daemon. From time to time he breaks through into the material realm.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Arcane said:


> A Psyker which cannot be possessed is like an Engine which cannot overheat.


Nice analogy that captures the nature of the problem quite well.
It makes me think.

Can't an engine be set to cut out if it gets to hot? 

Given that Null Rod and Psychic Hoods are manufactured items in general use isn't it feasible that a "Tuned Null Suit" be made for a Psyker that will only allow a certain level of the warp's power to flood through the Psyker ?

This would give you the ability to channel the warp but only so far. Once a Daemonic incursion was detected the Null Suit could cut in and absorb the Daemon.

Or you could just line you armour with Silver.


----------



## Loki1416 (Apr 20, 2010)

That is a good argument point Magpie. And just to keep the topic going, I'm going to play the naysayer (no offense meant).
The problem with making something for the Psyker to wear to stop warp incursion upon themselves is that you have to hope that he/she wears it. Yes, you can make a suit or a hood or a necklace or whatever, but the problem remains. The person has to make a concious decision to put that item on.
Now the idea that at a certain level the null field would kick in is ok to a certain extent. The flaw I see there is that a Daemon doesnt have to just pop into your body to take control. It's whispers or the thoughts sent into your head could be so low key that it just ignores the dampening field warning threshold so the null field never kicks in.
Ok, so why not make it a tiny box that you surgically implant on the back of their head? Again, how would you find the level threshold to set it at? Daemons are tricky things and will always try to find a way to corrupt, trick, and decieve. Plus the fact that the under taking of trying to put the surgical implant on millions of Psykers is a highly daunting task and expensive. Really dont think that even the Black Ships catch every single Psyker out there so why would the people in charge of putting the implant on the Psyker's catch them?


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

GabrialSagan said:


> If that is the case, how was Draigo killed?


He wasn't. He was imprisoned in "hell" where he is doomed to fight a pointless battle that can only ever end with madness and corruption. Death would have been kinder.


----------



## GabrialSagan (Sep 20, 2009)

gen.ahab said:


> He wasn't. He was imprisoned in "hell" where he is doomed to fight a pointless battle that can only ever end with madness and corruption. Death would have been kinder.


In other words: Draigo has spent centuries doing the Warp's equivalent of Horde Mode. Taking on an endless supply of daemonic foes. In all that time, against hellbeasts, lesser daemons, greater daemons, and daemon princes (beings that are more powerful than primarchs.) Nothing has ever managed to kill him.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

GabrialSagan said:


> In other words: Draigo has spent centuries doing the Warp's equivalent of Horde Mode. Taking on an endless supply of daemonic foes. In all that time, against hellbeasts, lesser daemons, greater daemons, and daemon princes (beings that are more powerful than primarchs.) Nothing has ever managed to kill him.


Which is why most ppl despise his fluff and want to lynch Matt Ward.


----------



## GabrialSagan (Sep 20, 2009)

scscofield said:


> Which is why most ppl despise his fluff and want to lynch Matt Ward.


Amen.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

The whole point is that there is no escape. His fate is to know he can't do anything and that eventually he will fall to chaos.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

It also has nothing to do with the OP.


----------



## GabrialSagan (Sep 20, 2009)

gen.ahab said:


> The whole point is that there is no escape. His fate is to know he can't do anything and that eventually he will fall to chaos.


But he can do something. He can kill all the daemon princes, greater daemons, lesser daemons and hell beasts. Because none of them can kill him.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

GabrialSagan said:


> Hypothetically, say the explorator fleets found an STC that taught the tech priests how to build an augment that guaranteed that psykers would be immune from daemonic possession, a perfect defense against the predations of warpspawn. Assume that it is relatively cheap and easy to produce and that if proper steps were taken the Imperium could outfit every person born with psionic gifts with this augment. How would the High Lords react to such an announcement? With the astronomicon dependent on psyker sacrifices would the Imperial government want it to get out that psykers can be made safe and rounding them up for the blackships is unnecessary? Would the advent of this tech cause a split among the High Lords or would it be heralded as the dawn of a new age for mankind?



Hmmmmm nope, nothing to do with Draigo....


----------



## GabrialSagan (Sep 20, 2009)

scscofield said:


> Hmmmmm nope, nothing to do with Draigo....


What is your point?


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

His point is to perhaps not turn this into another Draigo/Matt Ward's a fucktard thread.

We have plenty.


----------



## GabrialSagan (Sep 20, 2009)

Magpie_Oz said:


> His point is to perhaps not turn this into another Draigo/Matt Ward's a fucktard thread.
> 
> We have plenty.


I take it by the fact that your signature contains an advert for the upcoming codex GK that you disagree with that particular sentiment?


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

GabrialSagan said:


> I take it by the fact that your signature contains an advert for the upcoming codex GK that you disagree with that particular sentiment?


Hey ? The line in my sig just means my game record playing Grey Knights in 6th Ed, has nothing to do with the 6th Ed Codex which I'd reckon is years away.

I disagree with any statement that has no basis in fact.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

You have started threads then derailed them when people did not agree with your thoughts on the matter. This is one of two threads you have done so on. How about staying on topic. If you want another discussion start another thread.


----------



## GabrialSagan (Sep 20, 2009)

scscofield said:


> You have started threads then derailed them when people did not agree with your thoughts on the matter. This is one of two threads you have done so on. How about staying on topic. If you want another discussion start another thread.


I am not derailing anything. People are making comments about the OP, but interesting tangents pop up and I am more than capable of keeping track of both the original discussion as well as these side topics.

As to the original OP: I think that people have made it clear that my "what if" scenario is so far out of left field and antithetical to the themes and tropes of 40k that people do not want to even talk about it. (despite the fact that the canon is filled with examples of entities that have natural or unnatural immunity from possession that has nothing to do with willpower or training.)


----------



## GabrialSagan (Sep 20, 2009)

Magpie_Oz said:


> Hey ? The line in my sig just means my game record playing Grey Knights in 6th Ed, has nothing to do with the 6th Ed Codex which I'd reckon is years away.
> 
> I disagree with any statement that has no basis in fact.


You bought the grey knight's codex. Meaning that you have shown GW that you approve of Matt Ward's works by buying them.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

GabrialSagan said:


> You bought the grey knight's codex. Meaning that you have shown GW that you approve of Matt Ward's works by buying them.


and ?


----------



## GabrialSagan (Sep 20, 2009)

Magpie_Oz said:


> and ?


Nothing. If you like Matt Ward's work, buy it. As long as people buy what Matt Ward writes Matt Ward will continue to be employed by GW. 

If there was a universal boycott on all Matt Ward materials, GW would stop publishing his works. 

You are the citizen of a free country, you are entitled to do whatever you want with your money.


----------



## Loki1416 (Apr 20, 2010)

If it was a Black Library book written by Ward, I could see and understand a boycot of it. But when it's a Codex, something that is essential to have to even play that specific army, then there really isnt a choice in saying "I wont buy it". A lot of people love GK, and I'm one of them, and despite the horrible writting, have no choice in the matter because we want to play a GK army.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Why would I care about whom GW chooses to write their stuff?


----------



## GabrialSagan (Sep 20, 2009)

Magpie_Oz said:


> Why would I care about whom GW chooses to write their stuff?


So you are indifferent to Matt Ward?


----------



## GabrialSagan (Sep 20, 2009)

Loki1416 said:


> If it was a Black Library book written by Ward, I could see and understand a boycot of it. But when it's a Codex, something that is essential to have to even play that specific army, then there really isnt a choice in saying "I wont buy it". A lot of people love GK, and I'm one of them, and despite the horrible writting, have no choice in the matter because we want to play a GK army.



You always have a choice, if you buy a book written by Matt Ward then you choose to support Matt Ward.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

GabrialSagan said:


> So you are indifferent to Matt Ward?


Of course. I have no personal connection to any of the authors of books that I read.


----------



## Lepaca (Oct 19, 2011)

GabrialSagan said:


> So you are indifferent to Matt Ward?


I guess most people who play Ward books would be indifferent to his writing as they like the rules he provides them with.


----------



## GabrialSagan (Sep 20, 2009)

Lepaca said:


> I guess most people who play Ward books would be indifferent to his writing as they like the rules he provides them with.


I think that if Ward had his way. This would be Marneus Calgar vs Kaldor Draigo.


----------



## Lepaca (Oct 19, 2011)

GabrialSagan said:


> I think that if Ward had his way. This would be Marneus Calgar vs Kaldor Draigo.


Pfft no. In Ward's universe no one could beat Calgar for he is the true inheritor of the Spiritual Liege of ALL the Space Marines!


----------



## GabrialSagan (Sep 20, 2009)

Lepaca said:


> Pfft no. In Ward's universe no one could beat Calgar for he is the true inheritor of the Spiritual Liege of ALL the Space Marines!


Was the spiritual liege interview before or after Ward wrote that Draigo solo killed a daemon prince (those things that are like primarchs on steroids)?


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

I don't think Matt Ward's abilities as a writer or designer are in question here. That belongs elsewhere and is utterly irrelevant to the topic of this thread.


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

I think you guys are missing the point, which I tried to make earlier. This thread assumes that psykers are broken and are some kind of machines which can be fixed, altered and manipulated. 

By deffinition a psyker taps into that very essence which makes being unlike machines; emotional power. With all emotions, there is a great deal of uncertainty and risk. By tapping into the warp a psyker connects to the greatest wellspring of emotional power in the universe and it enhances his own mind. All psykers, even trained Grey Knights, do so at the risk of Perils of the Warp, an effect which can overcome even the greatest trained brain. This is an inherit facet of having a soul and emotions. Without this weakness, you would be soulless, like the Pariahs, unable to tap into the warp and unable to use it's power, or like a Necron, who's mind has become a machine and incapable of truly tapping into this flow of emotional energy which flows through the universe. 

In other words, the point of this thread is meaningless. To have emotions is to have flaws, weakness and the possibility of succumbing to the dangers of the warp. To be a machine is to have none of those weaknesses but to also lose one's ability to tap into the warp. You cannot make a perfect psyker. The closest thing there was to that, was the Emperor himself, who was arguably a being of the warp and beyond human. Even he eventually succumbed to the dangers of the warp, although in a way much different and much grander than any mere mind shattering synaptic explosion.


----------



## GabrialSagan (Sep 20, 2009)

Except the Illuminati and the Exorcist chapter who are immune from possession because they were possessed, had the daemon exorcised and developed a shield against possession. 

As well as the Eldar who have developed magi-tech to shield their souls from the predations of warp-spawn.


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

Being immune to a particular virus does not make one immune to disease. A heart which is immune to worms can still become weak, diseased and die.

In other words, even though a subject may immune from possession they could still be overwhelmed by gthe warp and killed by it. Their power could backlash and kill all those around them in an explosion of energy. They could be killed by a Daemon who enters the material realm through a warp rift despite being immune to it's possession. There are many dangers to the warp, possession being only one of them.

With that in mind, you cannot creat a perfect psyker.


----------

